# Good bye Scorpions...



## tomyam (May 14, 2007)

any scorpions fans here?

They recorded final album and will be doing farewell tour soon.

40yrs of rocking....kind of sad news.

http://www.cbc.ca/arts/music/story/2010/01/24/scorpions-final-album.html


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

you folks have got to see this-
http://www.the-scorpions.com/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=9644


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm not the Worlds biggest Scorpions fan, but this Uli John Roth effortless style blows me away:

[YOUTUBE]ya5bGthIz4E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

bagpipe said:


> I'm not the Worlds biggest Scorpions fan, but this Uli John Roth effortless style blows me away:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ya5bGthIz4E[/YOUTUBE]


yup- they were incredible at one time lol- uli is awesome.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

bagpipe said:


> I'm not the Worlds biggest Scorpions fan, but this Uli John Roth effortless style blows me away:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ya5bGthIz4E[/YOUTUBE]


I don't know a ton about the various eras of the Scorpians, and almost nothing about this stuff. Thanks for the link.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I always enjoyed the way they opened a lot of their songs with an actual guitar solo. Different way of laying out the tunes but cool. They also made some of the cheesiest videos you will ever see in the rock medium.

[YOUTUBE]3cc39bU4GZ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I always enjoyed the way they opened a lot of their songs with an actual guitar solo. Different way of laying out the tunes but cool. They also made some of the cheesiest videos you will ever see in the rock medium.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]3cc39bU4GZ0[/YOUTUBE]


yes, but by this time they were pure german cheese lol! for me the scorpions were best pre 1980-
but yes the gitar at the start, then the voice as lead instrument- makes sense.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow, now that is some deep conversation right there! Yikes. While I do enjoy some old Scorps and I also have seen them (they were loads of fun) I don't know that I need to hear anything "new" from them.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

tomyam said:


> any scorpions fans here?
> 
> They recorded final album and will be doing farewell tour soon.
> 
> ...


I remember the Who's first farewell concert back in what - the 80's? - had to be early 80's cause we were all freaked out by how cool the simulcast was .....I couldn't have been any more than 11 or 12 at the time
my point.....maybe all is not lost - maybe the Scorpions will have a similar farewell to the Who's


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

When I was in highschool, we used to get drunk and jam on Unchained by Van Halen, except sing "Klaus Meine" as the chorus. It seemed funny at the time.


----------



## Stonesy (Oct 7, 2008)

Listening to The Scorps makes me wan't to drive fast and invade France.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Stonesy said:


> Listening to The Scorps makes me wan't to drive fast and invade France.


...and use words like "festooned" and "gestalt".

Great band, one of the few singers I can think of who sings with an accent.

First of many re-union tours in 3 yrs, I predict.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

And here they are from their first album, with a teenaged Michael Schenker, and Klaus Meine with a beard.
[video=youtube;8nTGTCSGj30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nTGTCSGj30[/video]


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

zontar said:


> And here they are from their first album, with a teenaged Michael Schenker, and Klaus Meine with a beard.
> [video=youtube;8nTGTCSGj30]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8nTGTCSGj30[/video]


This video should be played on "The Family Guy" in it's entirety for no particular reason, just like the Conway Twitty bits.


----------

